# Leftover Pork Roast Recipes



## Zhizara (Feb 6, 2010)

I roast an 8 pound pork butt roast yesterday (MMMM).  Now I've got to strip the roast and freeze.

I'm looking for recipes to use up all that pork. Suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 6, 2010)

bbq pork sandwiches, pork fried rice, stir fry with veg, bean or lentil soup


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 6, 2010)

Twice cooked pork?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 6, 2010)

Cuban sandwiches.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 7, 2010)

pot pie (with a cheddar cheese crust!)


----------



## Selkie (Feb 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Cuban sandwiches.



Yeah, Andy, either a Cuban sandwich, or BBQ Pork!


----------



## bandonjan (Feb 7, 2010)

Enchiladas, chili verde, pizza, french(pork) dips.....I also
vote for the Cubans


----------



## TerryG (Feb 7, 2010)

Make up some pork stir fry with sweet and sour sauce. 

You could also invite some friends over on the weekend, cut some pork strips and make up a bunch of pork wraps with a little shredded cheese and lettuce. Use a ranch dressing or bbq sauce for dipping.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 16, 2010)

Cuban Sandwiches sounds great.


----------



## froggythefrog (Feb 16, 2010)

If you don't have an extreme over-abundance, you might consider pork tamales.  I scanned this recipe and think it would work: Rick's Red Chile Pork Tamales and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com.


----------



## letscook (Feb 16, 2010)

Love to take potato cut up, sliced up carrots cook till done drain
saute onion and a garlic clove or 2 till tender, then add the cut up leftover pork, add some sauerkraut and salt & pepper  heat till all mixed and warm. top off with a couple daps of butter 

sometimes i add a can of tomatoes to it.


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 16, 2010)

Make a pork taco!!!You just need some crispy tortillas, chopped lettuce, tomatoes and some salsa..plus its easy to make!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 24, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Yeah, Andy, either a Cuban sandwich, or BBQ Pork!


Yeah you can ... it is good food ..i love eating that ...


----------



## Selkie (Feb 24, 2010)

I like sweet and sour pork on a bed of rice. I prepared that night before last in just 18 minutes. Super easy, super quick!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 24, 2010)

Send the leftovers to me. I'll be glad to take care of them for you!


----------

